# Air Puffer(?) Plans



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not sure of the exact name of this prop, but it shoots a silent, light puff of air at the unsuspecting passer-by from across the room. Not an air cannon, as it uses a large cylindrical tube with a flexible membrane on one end (think drum).

Anyhow, I'm wondering if anyone has made this prop, and has any suggestions as to how best to construct one.

Thanks


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Ah, a smoke ring shooter/generator

A quick google search for "giant smoke ring shooter"

http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/experiment/00000076
http://www.maniacworld.com/giant-smoke-ring-generator.html
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-make-giant-smoke-rings-335194/

Don't see much discussion from an internal search, but here is a short thread http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9156&highlight=smoke+ring


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah! that's it exactly!!!

Thanks for the link - gotta make one of these!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have made these and they are very fun to play with. I have a small version that is made from a 5 gallon bucket and a larger one that is made from a 55 gallon drum. I have never found a haunt application for it because it is very temperamental when it comes to wind. However, if you are doing an inside haunt, I think it would be very freaky to have a noticable disturbance of air hit you.

There is a premade unit that you can purchase that is is actually very inexpensive..

If only there was a way to automate the device so it didn't require someone to operate it.....


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thinking along the lines of a peppers ghost effect on a garage door opener. 


Thought being, transparent ghost coming at you, lights go out, and blast of air hits you.


Gives me chills just thinking of it!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Seems like you should be able to use an air cylinder to "thump" the membrane. Depending on how far you have to deflect the membrane, you may even be able to get away with an electrical solenoid. 

May have to use a tougher membrane...such as a rubber sheet instead of a plastic one.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Airzooka is a popular version, but they are noisy. and plastic membrane would crinkle and make noise, I think a rubberized spandex would be silent and effective.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Allen H said:


> Airzooka is a popular version, but they are noisy. and plastic membrane would crinkle and make noise, I think a rubberized spandex would be silent and effective.


I made one using a plastic 5 gallon bucket, and cut up a "yoga ball" for the membrane. Not exactly silent--more like a low thud / drum beat. I want to figure out a way to trigger it.


----------

